
Ask HN: What's your Myers-Briggs type? - katieben
What's your Myers-Briggs type? I'm curious about what the landscape looks like for founders, programmers and YC readers. If you don't know, you can take the test here:<p>http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp
======
onan_barbarian
When I'm asked my Myers-Briggs type, for some reason I always think of
Glengarry Glen Ross:

"Fuck you, that's my Myers-Briggs type".

------
katieben
Vote: INTJ

------
gojomo
At a certain karma level, you can add a 'poll' question with votable
alternates. Much less messy than creating comments-as-answers.

This has also been polled before enough to answer the question in general
terms for the readership-that-chooses-to-answer:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/briggs+types>

~~~
katieben
Oh cool, thanks! Interesting, INTJ is only 1%. I had a theory that more
programmers would be INTJ.

~~~
gojomo
The percentages listed next to the choices in the epi0Bauqu poll are rates
reported in general population; you'll have to look at the 'points' to see how
people responded, and it does appear there are many more INTJs among HN
respondents.

------
Mz
It's been muchly debated whether I am an ENTP or an ENFP: Feelers accuse me of
being an icky Thinker and Thinkers accuse me of being an icky Feeler. (I
apparently am an equal-opportunity offender). I'm definitely an ENxP though.

------
dholowiski
IxxP - varies from day to day and what version of the test I'm taking.

------
katieben
Vote: ESTJ

------
katieben
Vote: ESTP

------
katieben
Vote: ISTJ

------
katieben
Vote: ISTP

------
katieben
Vote: ISFJ

------
katieben
VOTE: ISFP

------
katieben
VOTE: ENTJ

------
katieben
VOTE: ENTP

------
katieben
VOTE: ENFJ

------
katieben
VOTE: ENFP

------
katieben
VOTE: INFJ

------
katieben
Vote: INFP

------
katieben
VOTE: INTP

------
katieben
Vote: ESFJ

------
katieben
Vote: ESFP

